# Information on Kingston Apartments



## SL87NF (22 Feb 2019)

Posted to Kingston May 1st
In line for a 2 bedroom apartment
24th on the list

From what I hear so far they are still renovating around 7/14 of the apartment buildings, there's +/-140 Apartments total, so about 10/Building. 

Is there any way to get a more detailed estimate as to how long it might be? The progress of the renos? 

Any information would help.


----------

